# Heroes 10/23/2006 (S01E05) "Hiros"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'd pay money to get the whole season of this show today.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Hasn't even started airing in my time zone yet!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Does flying Congress guy (Petrelli) give anyone else a sort of Scott Bakula vibe? He just has a look and a style that really ooze Sam Beckett + corruption. (So far in my playback anyway.)


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

SparkleMotion said:


> Does flying Congress guy (Petrelli) give anyone else a sort of Scott Bakula vibe? He just has a look and a style that really ooze Sam Beckett + corruption. (So far in my playback anyway.)


Yep me too. I had to look him up on IMDB to see if he was related. Glad I'm not the only one.

Gotta go, comes on in three minutes and must smoke first. See you on the flip side.


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

I just wanted to say that this is one of the best shows I've ever watched.

That is all. :up:


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I'd pay money to get the whole season of this show today.


I'd pay HBO DVD prices for this series for sure.

Hiro continues to be the coolest character on TV. Total geek, but totally cool too.

Peter Petrelli is also pretty darned cool.

Great show. Part of what makes Monday nites the best TV on TV. (Along with Prison Break and Studio 60).


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

So all of a sudden Hiro is speaking pretty good English...enough to have a little chit-chat with Patrelli. Maybe future Hiro isn't as far in the future as I originally thought.

Flyboy doesn't just fly...he flies super fast. That was pretty cool.

And DL comes back, I'm guessing for his son. Will there be a face off between him and Nikki.

Wow. Each week just gets better and better. Then, to top that off, the previews for the following week get better and better also.

Brilliant move by Claire's dad having the boys memory completely wiped out. I just knew that would tick him off enough to to something about it.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

God, that was a great ending. A perfect mirror for last week's show.


Wow. I mean ... wow. :up:




(Also, I really like the psychic cop dude.)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Damn, this show is FUN.

Like Doug, I'd pay good money for the entire season RIGHT NOW.

But they're going to need a good explanation as to how saving Claire from Odessa is going to prevent nuclear holocaust in New York City.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> Damn, this show is FUN.
> 
> Like Doug, I'd pay good money for the entire season RIGHT NOW.
> 
> But they're going to need a good explanation as to how saving Claire from Odessa is going to prevent nuclear holocaust in New York City.


I'd guess that they'll need Claire to do something that'd normally kill whomever does it; but if it's Claire doing it, she'll heal right up.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

When Peter Finishes the Painting,Claire is Brainless.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, THAT'S what they have to prevent from happening.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

And we all know that if Claire's brain is impaired, she doesn't heal. So she needs to protect that brain. Somebody get her a tinfoil helmet. 

I'm pretty sure now that the black guy working with Claire's dad is NOT Nikki's escape-artist husband. And that neither of them is Sylar.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> And we all know that if Claire's brain is impaired, she doesn't heal. So she needs to protect that brain. Somebody get her a tinfoil helmet.
> 
> I'm pretty sure now that the black guy working with Claire's dad is NOT Nikki's escape-artist husband. And that neither of them is Sylar.


Someone Hook Parkman up with a Tinny hat to. He's starting to bug out.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm another who got the Scott Bakula vibe.

This show is getting better and better. Not as hurried and self promoting as the pilot. Nikki is the most boring arc for me, but Hiro kicks ass, and Peter shows promise as well. And I guess we've firmly established that Peter's power is to mimic the powers of others close to him.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Great, very fun show. Hiro continues to crack me up. I hope those boring writers over at "Lost" are watching.



> When Peter Finishes the Painting,Claire is Brainless.


Ahh thanks, I couldn't see that in the painting. It makes a lot of sense now.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I'd pay money to get the whole season of this show today.


Man so would I.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm very drawn into the plot, nearly cursing every commercial break. The 10 seconds or so that it takes me to fast-forward through the commercials is just too long!

While I still think that Hiro is my favorite character, I think he was a bit over the top today in being goofy, especially when he got into the car and didn't know how to operate it.

I liked Petrelli a lot today and am looking forward to seeing his developments, too.



Spoiler



The clip for next week was a bit creepy with DL popping out of the woodwork, so to speak.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

This show continues to kick ass. Easily the best new show of the season.

Save the cheerleader. Save the world.


Can't wait to see Claire save the world. How is it going to all go down?

One thing I don't get. Congressional candidate Patrelli. The hotel takes video of him banging Nikki. He knows about this, but wants $4 Million from the hotel so he can win. I don't get it it. What did I miss?? Doesn't the hotel want to KEEP him from winning?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Man so would I.


I guess NBC and the sponsors have figured that out also. I swear, there were more ads than usual (and they didn't lengthen the show to 63 minutes like Lost/Desperate las year). I'm seriously considering finishing up catching up to BSG (I've just started 2.0) and then waiting until August or whenever to watch Heroes uninterrupted.

Nah, I'm not that patient.

I felt it was a little strange that the cops showed Nikki a photograph, asking "Is this your husband?" They'd know that for a fact, wouldn't they? I think it was only done to show the viewers that Eraser-Man isn't Micah's father.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> One thing I don't get. Congressional candidate Patrelli. The hotel takes video of him banging Nikki. He knows about this, but wants $4 Million from the hotel so he can win. I don't get it it. What did I miss?? Doesn't the hotel want to KEEP him from winning?


He's more valuable to them as a Congressman than he would be as just a candidate (i.e. if he lost). They want someone with influence to be in their pocket. They absolutely want him to win.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> ...
> 
> One thing I don't get. Congressional candidate Patrelli. The hotel takes video of him banging Nikki. He knows about this, but wants $4 Million from the hotel so he can win. I don't get it it. What did I miss?? Doesn't the hotel want to KEEP him from winning?


Patrelli went out there to get $2 mil to finance his campaign. Then he found out that his fling was a set up, and he was going to be blackmailed. He knew he was screwed and in their pocket, so he told them he wanted $4 mil to ensure his winning, and to make him a little more cooperative.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wprager said:


> He's more valuable to them as a Congressman than he would be as just a candidate (i.e. if he lost). They want someone with influence to be in their pocket. They absolutely want him to win.


Yeah... I understand why they would want him to win. So, why did they set him up with Nikki and then take a video of him with her? Wouldn't you do that so you could leak the video so he would LOSE??


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah... I understand why they would want him to win. So, why did they set him up with Nikki and then take a video of him with her? Wouldn't you do that so you could leak the video so he would LOSE??


They were going to use it after he won.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

His sonic bang was awesome.

Hiro is being tutured by his friend in english maybe hes picking it up first. He knows a lot of basic words and hes very intellegant. They need him to move foward.

Dad saying 'she is going through a very stressful period now' says a lot. Suddenly he dosen't seem quite as evil as it first seemed.

And the picture, her brains where gone. Maby the bad guy wants her healing abilities?


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah... I understand why they would want him to win. So, why did they set him up with Nikki and then take a video of him with her? Wouldn't you do that so you could leak the video so he would LOSE??


Blackmail 101: When and if Petrelli wins, they can _threaten_ to release the video if he doesn't vote the way they want him to vote. Being in love with power and allergic to major scandals, most politicians will comply. This gives the blackmailer much more power over the politician than he'd have just from the $2,000,000 (or $4,000,000) bribe (er, "campaign contribution" to use today's vernacular).


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah... I understand why they would want him to win. So, why did they set him up with Nikki and then take a video of him with her? Wouldn't you do that so you could leak the video so he would LOSE??


It's insurance that he'll do what they want him to do once he wins. If all they do is finance his campaign and he wins, then there's no guarantee that'll he'll 'pay' them back by doing what they want him to do. If he wins *and* they have the video, then they have leverage against him to persuade him into doing what they want. i.e., the video is to ensure they get payback on their investment.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

First let me say this show rocks! It reminds me of when I first started watch that one show...what's it called again,, oh ya, 24!. 

When the future congressman flew the first thing I though of was I hope he lands with his pants on !! 

Also, I lucked out tonight , this show recorded fine but the shows that recorded on my other tuner did not work because of frackin' snow on my dish (thats right i said frack , u bums in here got me to watch BG and now i'm hooked on that show as well). SO i missed half of class and the last 15 mins of prison break but at leasti got heros and HIMYM. 

Monday is for sure the best night for TV this year!!


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Monday night is turning into a great night for TV!! Heroes and Studio 60!

I'm going to watch this again in the morning it was so good! Usually I watch certain scenes over, this time I'm watching the whole ep!

Hiro talking to Peter in the diner was hilarious.

Then Nathan giving present day Hiro future Hiro's message gave me goosebumps.

And I agree with the others, I would pay HBO prices for this whole season now!

J


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> This show continues to kick ass. Easily the best new show of the season.
> 
> Save the cheerleader. Save the world.
> 
> ...


No, they pay him and they want him to win so they can get him to vote on things they want. They blackmail him to make sure he keeps his end of the deal. You know, like every other politician 

(Edit: Yes, I smeeked in reply to smeek!)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> This show continues to kick ass. Easily the best new show of the season.
> 
> Save the cheerleader. Save the world.
> 
> Can't wait to see Claire save the world. How is it going to all go down?


The perfect cheer?



Anyway, I'm LOVING this show! It's cool that the hero characters are starting to interact, and I'm guessing we'll see them all together for the first time by sweeps week.

We didn't see the pixie this week though!


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

What was the message at the beginning? when the show started my local chanel broke in with a weather report. They had the picture in picture thing going but there was no sound.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Good episode, although I felt a little ripped off that hiro spoke such good english in the present.

Like I keep saying, the horned rim glasses dad has yet to be portrayed as anything truly awful. He has seemed from the start either to be interested for capitalistic reasons or to be a good guy. The confusing thing was when a recap said he was pure evil. Weird!

Looking at the picture of DL it looked kind of like dr. cleansweep, but definitely not once we saw him.

Nathan flying was a really good scene. Man... they definitely don't beat around the bush on this show, despite the fact that it seems to be taking a while to develop.

I really like how the cop is being handled. Nice suspense with the ending there. Why doesn't he just show them his badge...? Where is clea when you need her?

Looks like DL has some powers too, or is just a super assassin trained dude to be able to sneak in like that. Which would mean micah is super special. Which makes me think Claire's parents were killed by sylar and are super beings also. Which might mean someone's theory about the cop storyline being in the past is true. Or not.

So Claire and Micah have to copulate in the distant future in order to create the kwisatz haderach.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jwjody said:


> Monday night is turning into a great night for TV!! Heroes and Studio 60!
> 
> I'm going to watch this again in the morning it was so good! Usually I watch certain scenes over, this time I'm watching the whole ep!
> 
> ...


Er... I think you have the names backwards. Peter is mimic guy, nathan is the flyboy.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Cop dude is in current time with them. I think he was very overwhelmed by everyones stressfl emotions. They can call the PD it will all cear up. 

I love that they are willing to give you whats going on. The first ten minutes I had goosebumps. They are giving us cookies while having us strung out on their television crack, becuase thats all this show is. I need my next hit and dont want to wait till monday.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

loved how the cop was reading his wifes mind to please her.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Er... I think you have the names backwards. Peter is mimic guy, nathan is the flyboy.


Ah, yeah, whatever.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

warrenevans said:


> loved how the cop was reading his wifes mind to please her.


And you know that's going to come back and bite him in the ass when she finds out (invading her mind, even to please her, would seem like the ultimate betrayal/abuse).

Given how strong the other story lines have been, I keep hoping that the Nikki 'hero' development will turn out to be something really special that has only been hinted at so far.

Interesting thought: what happens to Peter (the Mimic) when he's in proximity to two or more Heroes for the first time?

Crazy Theory Time: Claire's father is locating and abducting Heroes to analyze them, in order to try to figure out a way to protect Claire, because he knows Sylar is coming after her.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Heroes is the new Lost.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Eraser Guy is played by Jimmy Jean-Louis; DL is played by Leonard Roberts. Roberts played one of the Inititive guys in _Buffy_.

I'm really loving this show.

Everyone's talking about Linderman, but he's been conspicuously absent so far.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> Heroes is the new Lost.


Lost has nothing on Heroes. Heroes has progressed it's plot more in 5 episodes than Lost did the entire first season. If this were Lost, Hiro would still be in his cubicle staring at his clock.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> Lost has nothing on Heroes. Heroes has progressed it's plot more in 5 episodes than Lost did the entire first season. If this were Lost, Hiro would still be in his cubicle staring at his clock.


Just awesome I love lost but that was just awesome.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Nikki is the most boring arc for me, . . . .


Nice to see that someone is actually following the ICANN rules. Nikki is probably the only Internet stripper out there with her real address in the WHOIS database.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The thing I love about this show is something one of the creators said in an interview not to long ago. He basically took a shot at 'Lost' but it really rang true. He said something to the affect that the audience is tired of a lot of setup and no payoff that they want questions answered before new ones come up and that 'Heroes' as a show would deliver that. I love 'Lost' but my love wains every week and 'Heroes' is great because I feel I am getting that payoff every episode not just at the end of the year cliffhanger.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Wow, just wow. Great show, fantastic episode. I'm really enjoying it.

Nitpick: In the diner, how did he buy the shirt and coffee? He didn't have a wallet in his pajamas.



spikedavis said:


> Lost has nothing on Heroes. Heroes has progressed it's plot more in 5 episodes than Lost did the entire first season. If this were Lost, Hiro would still be in his cubicle staring at his clock.


 Also unlike Lost, I don't doubt for a second that they have a plan for where they are going.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Ruth said:


> Wow, just wow. Great show, fantastic episode. I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Nitpick: In the diner, how did he buy the shirt and coffee? He didn't have a wallet in his pajamas.


maybe he went out to the car and got money and came back in to pay for it. maybe of screen he told the waiter that he was going to go get the money.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Wow, just wow. Great show, fantastic episode. I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Nitpick: In the diner, how did he buy the shirt and coffee? He didn't have a wallet in his pajamas.


Coffee, shirt, AND newspaper!

I had the same thought ... but I'm sure that as a congressional candidate, he felt it was a bit below him to return wallet-in-hand, so he most likely had his aid in the car return to the diner to pay. After all, he wouldn't want to be seen as a free-loading politico!

It's too bad no one in the diner recognized him and had whipped out their camera phone to snap a pic of the barefooted candidate wearing only his pajama bottoms. That would have added a nice wrinkle to his campaign, and I'm sure nathan would have found a way to blame Peter for it!


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

He recovers very well for being kidnapped. I'd expect him to have spent a bit more energy this episode getting people on the case.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Actually, the theory about the cop being from a different timeline kinda makes sense. They haven't really gone back to that girl he was suppose to be protecting. And none of the other Heroes seem to be connected to him in any way. None of the artist's paintings show him either. So what if the little girl he saved was Claire?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> Lost has nothing on Heroes. Heroes has progressed it's plot more in 5 episodes than Lost did the entire first season. If this were Lost, Hiro would still be in his cubicle staring at his clock.


And he would have had one flashback episode revolving around when he got his first watch.


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

Wow, great episode! 

I agree with most of the posts here about getting some "payoff" in the plot progression. I am a little surprised at the amount of "Lost" bashing, though. Personally, I am very happy that there are so many quality shows on the air right now. Between Heroes, Lost, Studio, and BSG, not to mention Earl and the Office, I am one happy camper!


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> loved how the cop was reading his wifes mind to please her.


Yeah, and she was STILL pissed at him. More proof of my theory: "You can't win no matter what you do."


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No one's ever heard of Adrian Pasdar before? Hello? _Near Dark_ anyone?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

drew2k said:


> It's too bad no one in the diner recognized him and had whipped out their camera phone to snap a pic of the barefooted candidate wearing only his pajama bottoms.


I don't think too many people in a small diner near Las Vegas are going to recognize Congressional candidates from New York.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Flyboy doesn't just fly...he flies super fast. That was pretty cool.


With those string-tied pajama bottoms, I expected them to be floating to the ground a second after he took off so quickly. Loved the take-off and the landing. :up: 


SparkleMotion said:


> Does flying Congress guy (Petrelli) give anyone else a sort of Scott Bakula vibe?


And now that it's been brought up, I can see the Scott Bakula vibe in Adrian Pasdar as well. I didn't before, but I sure do now!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Rosenkavalier said:


> Crazy Theory Time: Claire's father is locating and abducting Heroes to analyze them, in order to try to figure out a way to protect Claire, because he knows Sylar is coming after her.


I think you are on to something. My theory is that the Dad and his Memory Eraser friend neither one are Sylar and they are either good and trying to understand all the super powers people have or they are just another form of evil. But, I don't think either of them is Sylar. I think this because they let the cop go, they didn't cut his brain out.

Also, after seeing the photo of Nikki's husband, he is not the Memory Eraser guy with Claire's Dad. Two different bald headed black men. Oh and there actually seem to be three bald headed black men on the show!! The one with Petrelli's campaign, Nikki's husband and the Memory Eraser dude.

Oh and the diner with the shirt, coffee and newspaper didn't bother me, I fully expected that as a potential politician, he went to the car and told his people to go in and pay for it.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I can't believe how good this show is!  Like many other have said here, I cant wait for the next episiode and am disappointed when the show ends. 

Also Adrian pasdar is one of those pretty faces that you see everywhere, but you never really knew who he was.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm thinking horn-rimmed stepdad caused the death of Mohinder's dad because he was getting close to the truth. And we don't know if Mihinder's dad was de-brained, do we?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

drew2k said:


> The perfect cheer?


Almost just spit out my coffee. Do you think her outfit (and the fact that she's ALWAYS wearing it) are a small salute to SNL? The outfit is very similar.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No one's ever heard of Adrian Pasdar before? Hello? _Near Dark_ anyone?


Or Profit!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I love this show, but I have a problem with Claire healing so quickly and the doctors not noticing. Such a miraculous recovery would send shockwaves through that hospital.

Eraser guy erased everything. Made sense I guess, the doctors can blame it on amnesia.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The only problem I have is with Claire's dad. He's there for her all the time, yet shows up in Vegas, NY, etc etc etc. Is there more than one of him?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Looks like DL has some powers too, or is just a super assassin trained dude to be able to sneak in like that. Which would mean micah is super special. Which makes me think Claire's parents were killed by sylar and are super beings also. Which might mean someone's theory about the cop storyline being in the past is true. Or not.


Did you see the previews for next week?

spoiler

DL is shown reaching through a wall to grab Nikki.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The only thing I didn't like was Peter's eyes turning all white. Seemed cheesy. Other than that, an awesome episode. The flying sequence was great.

Maybe Heroes can outsource some of its writers to Jericho.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Made sense I guess, the doctors can blame it on amnesia.


Hey!


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hound said:


> Cop dude is in current time with them. I think he was very overwhelmed by everyones stressfl emotions. They can call the PD it will all cear up.


It seems like his powers are getting stronger, yet he doesn't know how to control them yet.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

warrenevans said:


> loved how the cop was reading his wifes mind to please her.


If it was only that easy


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rosenkavalier said:


> Crazy Theory Time: Claire's father is locating and abducting Heroes to analyze them, in order to try to figure out a way to protect Claire, because he knows Sylar is coming after her.


I was thinking something similar, sort of. Here's my theory... horned rim dad is sort of the "keep these guys in check" person. He's supposed to make sure they don't destroy the world. Somehow sylar kills claire in the "current future" and he goes over the edge, deciding that sylar must be erradicated. Thus he calls in the nukes. Of course...



Spoiler



In the comic book, first episode, cover, it looks like a guy with no shirt and scraggly hair causing the nuke


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Isn't Odessa Texas where _Friday Night Lights_ (the movie and book) took place? Shouldn't it have been a much bigger deal if the QB were injured? I would think that Claire's family would be ridden out of town if she really did hurt the QB...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Made sense I guess, the doctors can blame it on amnesia.





Amnesia said:


> Hey!


A big LOL.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

getreal said:


> I'm thinking horn-rimmed stepdad caused the death of Mohinder's dad because he was getting close to the truth. And we don't know if Mihinder's dad was de-brained, do we?


I think it was sylar.



Spoiler



Especially because in the 1st comic, they show the cab totally mangled


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Great episode. They were able to switch around the different 'hiros' pretty well. It didn't distract me from it at all.

I am very surprised this show has turned out as well as it has. I explained this show to someone as being kind of like the 'X-men' where the powers all turn on about the same time. People are figuring out thier powers, and we find out there are much more out there than the original series previews would have let you know.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Isn't Odessa Texas where _Friday Night Lights_ (the movie and book) took place? Shouldn't it have been a much bigger deal if the QB were injured? I would think that Claire's family would be ridden out of town if she really did hurt the QB...


Yes (in fact, every time they put up "Odessa" on the screen I can't help but think of Friday Night Lights. But there are actually two high schools in Odessa - the one from the book and the one that, well, sucks, so let's just imagine that the cheerleader goes to the one that sucks.

Of course, that wouldn't explain the whole bonfire and winning a rivalry game, so let's just keep this between ourselves.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> loved how the cop was reading his wifes mind to please her.


After that scene, my wife said, "I know what superpower I want you to have now!"


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

laststarfighter said:


> Heroes is the new Lost.


Heroes is better than Lost ever was.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> And we all know that if Claire's brain is impaired, she doesn't heal. So she needs to protect that brain. Somebody get her a tinfoil helmet.


I could be wrong on this (in fact, I probably am), but my personal take was that as long as the item that caused the injury was still lodged in her (i.e., the stick in her head), the injury wouldn't heal and she would react as a "normal" human being would. Since the stick was in her head, she would react as if dead until the stick was removed.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Meathead said:


> After that scene, my wife said, "I know what superpower I want you to have now!"


LOL, I think in reality most men wouldn't want to read the minds of women!


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Dumb question - I thought the guy in Nikki's house was the black guy who hangs around with Claire's dad, but after reading the thread here, I'm confused. Are they the same guy?



graymalkin said:


> I'm pretty sure now that the black guy working with Claire's dad is NOT Nikki's escape-artist husband. And that neither of them is Sylar.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Meathead said:


> After that scene, my wife said, "I know what superpower I want you to have now!"


Funny. I turned to my husband and said "That's YOUR superpower".


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Squeege96 said:


> Wow, great episode!
> 
> I agree with most of the posts here about getting some "payoff" in the plot progression. I am a little surprised at the amount of "Lost" bashing, though. Personally, I am very happy that there are so many quality shows on the air right now. Between Heroes, Lost, Studio, and BSG, not to mention Earl and the Office, I am one happy camper!


How can you put lost on that list of quality shows? You confuse me.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

serumgard said:


> I could be wrong on this (in fact, I probably am), but my personal take was that as long as the item that caused the injury was still lodged in her (i.e., the stick in her head), the injury wouldn't heal and she would react as a "normal" human being would. Since the stick was in her head, she would react as if dead until the stick was removed.


You have a point, but not the one I was getting at.

Think about it -- if your body can instantly heal itself, what's to prevent the blood vessels, muscles, and skin from healing around, say, a knife stuck in your ribs?

I'm thinking that because the stick was stuck in her brain, she couldn't heal (although she apparently still couldn't die). That's why the pathologist was able to cut her open for the autopsy. If it's just a matter of not healing when a foreign object is present, there's no good reason that the scapel cuts wouldn't have healed almost immediately after the scapel made them.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Sadara said:


> LOL, I think in reality most men wouldn't want to read the minds of women!


It certainly made Mel Gibson's life interesting!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

ScottE22 said:


> Dumb question - I thought the guy in Nikki's house was the black guy who hangs around with Claire's dad, but after reading the thread here, I'm confused. Are they the same guy?


I think originally people suspected they were the same person, even I suspected that and posted as much in a previous thread. But, after this episode, it's pretty clear they aren't the same person. I posted earlier this in this thread, they don't look the same, the only two things they appear to have in common is that they are both bald and black men.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> One thing I don't get. Congressional candidate Patrelli. The hotel takes video of him banging Nikki. He knows about this, but wants $4 Million from the hotel so he can win. I don't get it it. What did I miss?? Doesn't the hotel want to KEEP him from winning?


I'd like to get a deal like that :up:

PS: Can I have a copy of the video for my personal collection,lmao


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> I love this show, but I have a problem with Claire healing so quickly and the doctors not noticing. Such a miraculous recovery would send shockwaves through that hospital.


She healed before she made it to the hospital... when she was brought in on the gurney, she only had blood on her skin. Could have assummed not her blood.



cheesesteak said:


> The only thing I didn't like was Peter's eyes turning all white. Seemed cheesy.


so you think when isaak's eyes turned white, it was cheesy too? He's the mimic.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> You have a point, but not the one I was getting at.
> 
> Think about it -- if your body can instantly heal itself, what's to prevent the blood vessels, muscles, and skin from healing around, say, a knife stuck in your ribs?
> 
> ...


It does, and you have excellent points about the healing nature of items around the wound. My thinking however was that when the stick lodged in her brain, it caused instant "death", and her body would react as if dead (i.e., none of her healing powers). Once the stick was removed, she came back to life and the body recovered.

That was just my take on it, but I think your position on it makes much more sense, especially as the show progresses.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I think originally people suspected they were the same person, even I suspected that and posted as much in a previous thread. But, after this episode, it's pretty clear they aren't the same person. I posted earlier this in this thread, they don't look the same, the only two things they appear to have in common is that they are both bald and black men.


THANKS! I need to look more closely as I'm very bad with faces.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Everyone keeps saying the politician reminds them of Scott Bakula, but to me, the mystery bald black man with horn rimmed glasses reminds me of Seal (without all the scars on his face).


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Also Adrian pasdar is one of those pretty faces that you see everywhere, but you never really knew who he was.


Becca, are you posting from Dave's account?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> I love this show, but I have a problem with Claire healing so quickly and the doctors not noticing. Such a miraculous recovery would send shockwaves through that hospital.


She was probably all healed before the paramedics showed up. So the doctors didn't see anything that needed healing.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Really, really loving this show. #2 only to BSG.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I still think Claire's dad isn't a good guy.


He kidnaps people by force. (drugged the cop, takes Nathan using a gun). He tried to run down Mohinder. He hangs out with that black guy and has him do the dirty work. That black guy is SERIOUSLY creepy.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> so you think when isaak's eyes turned white, it was cheesy too?


Yes.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> She was probably all healed before the paramedics showed up. So the doctors didn't see anything that needed healing.


But the point remains...after such a traumatic accident would it make much sense to the unknowing hospital workers that she didn't have any injuries?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

serumgard said:


> But the point remains...after such a traumatic accident would it make much sense to the unknowing hospital workers that she didn't have any injuries?


Seatbelts save lives!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Hound said:


> He recovers very well for being kidnapped. I'd expect him to have spent a bit more energy this episode getting people on the case.


I forgot how Nathan managed to escape from the 2 bad guys? or was there ever a scene from last week's episode where he was being questioned by them?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Meathead said:


> Seatbelts save lives!


airbags too!!


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I love this show, but I have a problem with Claire healing so quickly and the doctors not noticing. Such a miraculous recovery would send shockwaves through that hospital.


I think she was healed already when she got to the hospital, she just had a bit of blood on her (you could even argue it wasn't even her blood, based on what I've seen of actual car crashes.) They just figured she got out of it lightly where as the other kid wasn't quite so lucky.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Tightly-tied drawstrings save pajama bottoms!


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

jpwoof said:


> I forgot how Nathan managed to escape from the 2 bad guys? or was there ever a scene from last week's episode where he was being questioned by them?


Um, lets see. He FLEW!!! And in doing so left a smoke trail and ring with a sonic boom sort of thing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I still think Claire's dad isn't a good guy.
> 
> He kidnaps people by force. (drugged the cop, takes Nathan using a gun). He tried to run down Mohinder. He hangs out with that black guy and has him do the dirty work. That black guy is SERIOUSLY creepy.


He didn't pull out the gun until nathan kicked them around a bit. We don't know for sure he was trying to kill mohinder. He might have been just trying to catch him. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> Really, really loving this show. #2 only to BSG.


 I have this reversed... BSG is too depressing!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

danplaysbass said:


> Um, lets see. He FLEW!!! And in doing so left a smoke trail and ring with a sonic boom sort of thing.


That's not what I meant.. was Nathan ever interrogated by the 2 guys from last week's episode? I can't remember. The scene ended last week as him being taken out from the hotel then the show last night started with Nathan coming out of the building.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

I am very curious what part Mohinder is going to play in all this. He doesn't have any powers(that we know of) but he is right in the middle of all of it. And did Peter leave him behind when going to Isaac's?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

serumgard said:


> But the point remains...after such a traumatic accident would it make much sense to the unknowing hospital workers that she didn't have any injuries?


By the time she's in the hospital, the paramedics from on scene would tell the staff she's undamaged.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cboath said:


> I am very curious what part Mohinder is going to play in all this. He doesn't have any powers(that we know of) but he is right in the middle of all of it. And did Peter leave him behind when going to Isaac's?


I'm wondering about him too. Mohinder seems to be losing interest in the whole thing he initially set out to discover. But I havea feeling something will happen (he'll probably see something) that makes him come around .


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

He'll be the Professor X.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> He didn't pull out the gun until nathan kicked them around a bit. We don't know for sure he was trying to kill mohinder. He might have been just trying to catch him. Yeah, that's the ticket.


not only that... but he pulled out the gun, and he pointed it at nathan, but he didn't shoot, and he made a noise that said: dammit, can't shoot him


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> not only that... but he pulled out the gun, and he pointed it at nathan, but he didn't shoot, and he made a noise that said: dammit, can't shoot him


if he is dead, the black dude probably can't "wipe him out".

For me, I don't think it's at all clear what Mr. Bennet is up to. And I still lean towards "no good".


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> He'll be the Professor X.


Except with no money, more hair and a nice bronze tan.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Except with no money, more hair and a nice bronze tan.


He's no Doc Savage.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> By the time she's in the hospital, the paramedics from on scene would tell the staff she's undamaged.


OK, but then wouldn't the paramedics have questions as to why she's undamaged? The girl just survived a traumatic car crash without a scratch. Airbags and seat belts are going to cause some injuries (airbags and seatbelts burn and leave marks, especially in such a traumatic accident). Isn't _somebody _ going to notice this and ask questions?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> if he is dead, the black dude probably can't "wipe him out".
> 
> For me, I don't think it's at all clear what Mr. Bennet is up to. And I still lean towards "no good".


Huh? If he's dead why would thom yorke dude need to erase his memory?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Except with no money, more hair and a nice bronze tan.


And, perhaps most importantly of all, no powers.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Huh? If he's dead why would thom yorke dude need to erase his memory?


I think there is more to it then erasing memory. I think they are also digging into his mind to see what he knows, what he can do, etc.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> airbags too!!


The car was a third gen camaro made from 1982 to 1992 and only the 1992 version had a driver's airbag.

I think they used an older car JUST so there would be no airbag for sure. 

Clever.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ruexp67 said:


> The car was a third gen camaro made from 1982 to 1992 and only the 1992 version had a driver's airbag.
> 
> I think they used an older car JUST so there would be no airbag for sure.
> 
> Clever.


just when I thought the over thinking in these threads couldn't get more ridiculous......


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

serumgard said:


> OK, but then wouldn't the paramedics have questions as to why she's undamaged? The girl just survived a traumatic car crash without a scratch. Airbags and seat belts are going to cause some injuries (airbags and seatbelts burn and leave marks, especially in such a traumatic accident). Isn't _somebody _ going to notice this and ask questions?


Well, sure - but only if you expect a medical examiner to ask questions after a corpse disappears from the morgue _in the middle of an autospy_.

The doctors will be surprised by the fact that she doesn't have any injuries, but I can't imagine they will interrogate her about it. What is she supposed to say? "Just lucky, I guess."


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm thinking that because the stick was stuck in her brain, she couldn't heal (although she apparently still couldn't die). That's why the pathologist was able to cut her open for the autopsy. If it's just a matter of not healing when a foreign object is present, there's no good reason that the scapel cuts wouldn't have healed almost immediately after the scapel made them.
> 
> Does that make sense?


I'm thinking this is just getting too nit-picky....let's face it, the idea of instant healing in the first place is pretty far-out....to analyze it to this level is kind of pointless...I think the writers just need a way to make Claire not _totally_ invincible.

And as for Peter's and Isaac's eyes....kind of cheesy, yes, but I think it's just a visual the writers needed to throw in there so you know that their power is "on".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> By the time she's in the hospital, the paramedics from on scene would tell the staff she's undamaged.


Wasn't there dialouge during the scene when Claire was wheeled into the hospital where the paramedics told the doctors that she didn't appear to have any injuries, only a mouthful of blood?

If you think about how quickly she heals, and how long it probably took the paramedics to arrive on the scene, she was probably fine by the time they arrived so they saw no rapid healing. I think doctors and paramedics see miraculous survivals all the time, so I doubt they'd really question anything.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> just when I thought the over thinking in these threads couldn't get more ridiculous......


HTH


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

rlc1 said:


> I think the writers just need a way to make Claire not _totally_ invincible.


Exactly. We needed to know that there is a way she can be defeated, so this scene presented that information.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Nikki's alter-ego...



Spoiler



From the EP's blog: I personally love when Hiro and Nathan bump into each other in the desert diner. Adrian's reactions to the seemingly crazy Hiro are sooo funny. Nathan/Nikki (or is it Nathan/Jessica???) is pretty sexy too - dont'cha think?

Who the heck is Jessica?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Exactly. We needed to know that there is a way she can be defeated, so this scene presented that information.


I've been giving some thought to the overall storyline (stopping a large (nuclear??) explosion in NYC) and the most recent catch phrase "Save the cheerleader. Save the world".

I think one of the major characters (Heroes) is going to die by the time this all shakes out. Right now, my guess is that it's going to be Claire.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I think one of the major characters (Heroes) is going to die by the time this all shakes out. Right now, my guess is that it's going to be Claire.


On the contrary, I think Claire is the *least* likely to die.

"Save the cheerleader, save the world"

That implies that if they *don't* save the cheerleader, then the world won't be saved. Since the world *will* be saved (at least if they hope for a season 2), then the cheerleader *must* be saved.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> On the contrary, I think Claire is the *least* likely to die.
> 
> "Save the cheerleader, save the world"
> 
> That implies that if they *don't* save the cheerleader, then the world won't be saved. Since the world *will* be saved (at least if they hope for a season 2), then the cheerleader *must* be saved.


She must be saved so she can sacrafice herself.

She's strong enough to resist injury so she can save the world. But she won't be able save herself.

That's the way I'm thinking right now.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I think one of the major characters (Heroes) is going to die by the time this all shakes out. Right now, my guess is that it's going to be Claire.


My guess is that it won't be Hiro.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ruexp67 said:


> My guess is that it won't be Hiro.


I agree. I think Hiro is the one that will figure out exactly what happens. He'll know what needs to be done to actually stop it. Claire will be the woman for the job.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Actually, the theory about the cop being from a different timeline kinda makes sense. They haven't really gone back to that girl he was suppose to be protecting. And none of the other Heroes seem to be connected to him in any way. None of the artist's paintings show him either. So what if the little girl he saved was Claire?


The only problem I have with this theory is that the cop is interacting w/ Claire's dad and memory-erasing-guy and they don't appear to have aged between the two storylines, so I think it's safe to assume we're talking about one timeframe.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm shocked no one mentioned this, and maybe I'm wrong, but last week's episode showed Nikki's alter-ego w/ a tattoo of the "S" (i.e. the half-DNA strand) on her shoulder (pretty sure it was her right shoulder). This episode showed Nikki in bed with her right shoulder exposed and *no tattoo*! It seemed to me they lingered on that particular shot for long enough for it to be obvious there was no tattoo.

Someone, last week, posted a theory that it'd only be there in her alter-ego form. Looks like they were right. (I was hoping she'd notice it during the viewing of the sex tape, but apparently not).


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Actually, the theory about the cop being from a different timeline kinda makes sense. They haven't really gone back to that girl he was suppose to be protecting. And none of the other Heroes seem to be connected to him in any way. None of the artist's paintings show him either. So what if the little girl he saved was Claire?


That would be too "Lost".


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

rlc1 said:


> I'm thinking this is just getting too nit-picky....let's face it, the idea of instant healing in the first place is pretty far-out....to analyze it to this level is kind of pointless...I think the writers just need a way to make Claire not _totally_ invincible.


It's not really pointless; it's trying to determine the limits under which she operates, as well as ensuring the writers remain consistent. Good writing will remain consistent or will (reasonably eventually) explain inconsistencies (thus actually making them consistent again). If this week a stick in the brain kept her from healing but next week a stick in her brain didn't prevent her from healing, we deserve to know why, and we deserve that there is a why. If not, then it is just sloppy writing, and if they're sloppy with simple stuff, just how sloppy do you think they'll be with major plot intricacies?


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> The only problem I have is with Claire's dad. He's there for her all the time, yet shows up in Vegas, NY, etc etc etc. Is there more than one of him?


I suspect that he has powers as well. You are right in that he seems to be able to get wround very fast and come and go "appear and disappear" at will.

Like others, I am not sure if he is bad. At first I thought he was Sylar, but now I am wondering if he is trying to track Sylar down himself...


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> She must be saved so she can sacrafice herself.
> 
> She's strong enough to resist injury so she can save the world. But she won't be able save herself.
> 
> That's the way I'm thinking right now.


That's awfully Buffy 5th season. I'd hope it won't be as simple as that.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

serumgard said:


> OK, but then wouldn't the paramedics have questions as to why she's undamaged? The girl just survived a traumatic car crash without a scratch. Airbags and seat belts are going to cause some injuries (airbags and seatbelts burn and leave marks, especially in such a traumatic accident). Isn't _somebody _ going to notice this and ask questions?


People survive parachute-failing skydives, too. Although I'm sure they'd scratch their heads at her condition, in the midst of tending to the injuried guy, they'd probably just write it off as "luck."


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

hapdrastic said:


> The only problem I have with this theory is that the cop is interacting w/ Claire's dad and memory-erasing-guy and they don't appear to have aged between the two storylines, so I think it's safe to assume we're talking about one timeframe.


10 years or so isn't really long enough to change your looks dramaticly. Sure you may have longer/shorter hair or be fatter/thinner but an adult is gonna look pretty much the same.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

SparkleMotion said:


> That's awfully Buffy 5th season. I'd hope it won't be as simple as that.


Never watched Buffy.

But that theme of sacrafice certainly isn't unique. Maybe they'll do a Star Trek: Wrath of Kahn/Search for Spock sort of thing.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I'd pay money to get the whole season of this show today.


I feel sameway. I can't get enough. Though one thing scares me. I am enjoying the fact that half these people don't know about there powers and their purpose. It looks like next week we start to see more bad guys and more powers being in effect. Which is awesome but once the season wraps up and I assume all the characters will be fully understanding their powers and that aspect of the show will be gone. So next season will this show be as good? Don't see it possible. I hope they reinvent it enough next season to keep the mystery aspect going enough so next year isn't a batman movie. You know?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> I feel sameway. I can't get enough. Though one thing scares me. I am enjoying the fact that half these people don't know about there powers and their purpose. It looks like next week we start to see more bad guys and more powers being in effect. Which is awesome but once the season wraps up and I assume all the characters will be fully understanding their powers and that aspect of the show will be gone. So next season will this show be as good? Don't see it possible. I hope they reinvent it enough next season to keep the mystery aspect going enough so next year isn't a batman movie. You know?


I hear what you are saying.

All I know is that I'm going to enjoy this show while it's still aawesome. If it starts to suck later, it won't matter. What we have now is still really asweomse.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I don't think too many people in a small diner near Las Vegas are going to recognize Congressional candidates from New York.


Exactly! Which is why I said it's "too bad"!


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

NJChris said:


> I have this reversed... BSG is too depressing!


Nah... Sylar's already gotten to all the BSG characters; none of them have any brains.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> The only problem I have is with Claire's dad. He's there for her all the time, yet shows up in Vegas, NY, etc etc etc. Is there more than one of him?


Maybe he flies "Air Petrelli"  On the other hand, I've been thinking about clones off and on since the first couple of episodes. Just like on Lost


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> I feel sameway. I can't get enough. Though one thing scares me. I am enjoying the fact that half these people don't know about there powers and their purpose. It looks like next week we start to see more bad guys and more powers being in effect. Which is awesome but once the season wraps up and I assume all the characters will be fully understanding their powers and that aspect of the show will be gone. So next season will this show be as good? Don't see it possible. I hope they reinvent it enough next season to keep the mystery aspect going enough so next year isn't a batman movie. You know?


That was my concern too. That's why I hope that we get a new cast next season with new mysteries.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> I love this show, but I have a problem with Claire healing so quickly and the doctors not noticing. Such a miraculous recovery would send shockwaves through that hospital.
> 
> Eraser guy erased everything. Made sense I guess, the doctors can blame it on amnesia.


I think you may have just answered your own question (problem). Eraser Guy could just as easily have modified the doctors/nurses/paramedics' memories. Chances are there would have only been a small number of people to work on, and only a shallow cleansing would have been required.

Anyhow, that's *one* possible explanation, and one is all I need.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Did anyone else notice that Hiro spoke some pretty good English in the diner? In the first few episodes he acts like he only knows a few words and then suddenly he's conversing with the flying dude.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> That was my concern too. That's why I hope that we get a new cast next season with new mysteries.


A 100% cast change would be extreme. But I would suspect the best way to do it would be to get several new Heroes. This shouldn't be a problem, as there seems to be lots of evidence that there are MANY people out there with special powers. Right now, we are only seeing a handful. Of course, they can't just add characters. It would be too many people to keep up with. Some will have to go away. Some will die. Others may become "ovewhelmed" by it all and choose to simply fade away.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> The only thing I didn't like was Peter's eyes turning all white. Seemed cheesy. Other than that, an awesome episode. The flying sequence was great.
> 
> Maybe Heroes can outsource some of its writers to Jericho.


Ha! Yes, the white eyes did seem cheesy! And please get Jericho some new writers!!! It's amazing the difference in the quality of the show.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

Concerning the "save the cheerleader, save the world" thing, everybody seems to be assuming that Claire is going to play some critical and active role in saving the world. There is another possibility, though: It could be that preventing her death _at the hands of Sylar_ is what saves the world. Suppose that Sylar is a sort of power-absorbing zombie (eat their brains, get their powers). If Sylar needs Claire's powers to complete his evil nuke-NYC plan (assuming that's what his goal is), then simply preventing Sylar from killing Claire might be enough to enable the heroes to stop Sylar, since Sylar would then be that much less powerful.

Personally, I don't think this hypothesis is entirely correct, but there may be at least part of the truth in there. I doubt if Sylar is scooping out peoples' brains just for fun; he'll presumably go after Claire for a reason, and disrupting his plans vis-a-vis Claire will probably be as important as keeping Claire alive for the sake of enabling her to exercise her own powers.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I wonder if anybody noticed that Nathan also was registered at the Montecito. So who the heck is this Asian chick as chief of security? Last time I looked, Ed Deline and Danny McCoy were in charge.

Uh oh... Does that bode ill for this season's "Las Vegas"?!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

srs5694 said:


> Concerning the "save the cheerleader, save the world" thing, everybody seems to be assuming that Claire is going to play some critical and active role in saving the world. There is another possibility, though: It could be that preventing her death _at the hands of Sylar_ is what saves the world. Suppose that Sylar is a sort of power-absorbing zombie (eat their brains, get their powers). If Sylar needs Claire's powers to complete his evil nuke-NYC plan (assuming that's what his goal is), then simply preventing Sylar from killing Claire might be enough to enable the heroes to stop Sylar, since Sylar would then be that much less powerful.
> 
> Personally, I don't think this hypothesis is entirely correct, but there may be at least part of the truth in there. I doubt if Sylar is scooping out peoples' brains just for fun; he'll presumably go after Claire for a reason, and disrupting his plans vis-a-vis Claire will probably be as important as keeping Claire alive for the sake of enabling her to exercise her own powers.


That's certainly an interesting way to look at it. It's really no less valid than my wild ass guess.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Sylar already appears to be invulnerable. Remember how Parkman knocked him down with some gunshots -- but only temporarily?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

My wife and I have this take on Claire's dad.

Given the timelines, and what we know about the "research" done by the one guy's father (can't remember the name).

If Claire's dad was into this "stuff" that far back as well... it is possible that he tracked her family down, or her heritage or what ever... and selectively adopted her.

I don't remember them telling us how old she was when she was adopted... just that she was a kid. So that can be anywhere from 8 - 16 years ago (assuming Claire is 16).

So it is "possible" he thought something was special about Claire and saw an oportunity to have a "Hero" to monitor during the evolution.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Sylar already appears to be invulnerable. Remember how Parkman knocked him down with some gunshots -- but only temporarily?


But we don't know yet if that was actually Sylar yet.
We think it is... but until we know for sure......


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

srs5694 said:


> Concerning the "save the cheerleader, save the world" thing, everybody seems to be assuming that Claire is going to play some critical and active role in saving the world. There is another possibility, though: It could be that preventing her death _at the hands of Sylar_ is what saves the world. Suppose that Sylar is a sort of power-absorbing zombie (eat their brains, get their powers). If Sylar needs Claire's powers to complete his evil nuke-NYC plan (assuming that's what his goal is), then simply preventing Sylar from killing Claire might be enough to enable the heroes to stop Sylar, since Sylar would then be that much less powerful.


Interesting. Another thought I had along the same lines was that it's not necessarily that Claire is the most important of the heroes, but simply that it's vital that each of the heroes survive so that they can work together, and for some reason she is the one in the most danger. Not that she's more important than anyone else, but that her skills are a vital part of a coordinated effort. Maybe they just need to work together, or maybe Peter can use his powers to somehow meld all the powers into one big powerful force if they are all in the same place at the same time?

I am really interested to see how mind-reading cop fits in. I like the character and I thought that his storyline was excellent this week. But I've noticed that he doesn't seem to have connections with the others. Maybe he will just randomly end up someplace where he can read one of their minds and realize he needs to join them?

The hour really flew by. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Sylar in Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylar
Discussion about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Sylar

Wikipedia is just funny sometimes.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I agree that it can't be a coincidence that Claire was adopted by glasses guy. Whether good or bad, he obviously is in the know about her powers and involved somehow. I would be interested to know whether Claire has any memories from before she was adopted. If not it's possible that she had a whole other life before that she no longer remembers. For example, maybe glasses guy witnessed her power in some kind of early childhood accident or learned about her powers in some other way, then had her memory erased and re-created her as his adopted daughter Claire.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm surprised no one's suggested this theory: If they don't save Claire, her dad goes to extreme measures to contain/kill Sylar or all Heroes and he is the source of the bomb. It's the Ozymandias in Watchmen "Blow up half of New York to save the world" concept.

And doesn't anyone else suspect that dad IS a Hero (term used loosely since it seems to apply to anyone with powers in show discussion)? He walks into the QB's room, talks, moves the curtain back .. and poof, Mr. Mindwipe is there. Dad could have 'summoned' him or he could be an extension of Dad's powers ...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I initially thought that stopping sylar from taking claire's quickening was important. But it can't be... he already seems to be invulnerable. Instead i suggested my horned rim dad pushes the nuke button in anger theory. I also was wondering whether Peter being able to counter sylar by having claire and all the other heroes near was the reason. If he can't be invulnerable he'd lose to sylar. That sort of thing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MitchO said:


> I'm surprised no one's suggested this theory: If they don't save Claire, her dad goes to extreme measures to contain/kill Sylar or all Heroes and he is the source of the bomb. It's the Ozymandias in Watchmen "Blow up half of New York to save the world" concept.


No one except me you mean?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I wonder if anybody noticed that Nathan also was registered at the Montecito. So who the heck is this Asian chick as chief of security? Last time I looked, Ed Deline and Danny McCoy were in charge.
> 
> Uh oh... Does that bode ill for this season's "Las Vegas"?!


Maybe Mr. Linderman recently bought the Montecito from Casey Manning.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> I initially thought that stopping sylar from taking claire's quickening was important. But it can't be... he already seems to be invulnerable....


Maybe he has claire's healing powers because he took them from her sometime in the future


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Too much speculation. I prefer to just watch my shows and be pleasantly surprised, rather than analyze it to death and have it all figured out ahead of time.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Or Claire's dad could also be a 'porter.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Ruth said:


> or maybe Peter can use his powers to somehow meld all the powers into one big powerful force if they are all in the same place at the same time?


Voltron, activate!


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

Ruth said:


> I am really interested to see how mind-reading cop fits in. I like the character and I thought that his storyline was excellent this week. But I've noticed that he doesn't seem to have connections with the others. Maybe he will just randomly end up someplace where he can read one of their minds and realize he needs to join them?


I am guessing that the hearing thoughts are just the tip of the iceberg. Maybe he can block Sylar from entering his mind once he figures out how to do it and maybe can even implant thoughts(cop chick held the gun to her own head) or erase memories.

My guess(and I think it has been stated before) is that Sylar is patient zero and has all the abilities of the rest of the Heroes. I am also leaning toward black guy with glasses guy is Sylar and glasses guy is Linderman.

In my own form of Smeeking.... It's a wild ass guess.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Sylar already appears to be invulnerable. Remember how Parkman knocked him down with some gunshots -- but only temporarily?


Ocham's razor: Mabey he was just wearing a bulletproof vest.

Just a thought.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> I wonder if anybody noticed that Nathan also was registered at the Montecito. So who the heck is this Asian chick as chief of security? Last time I looked, Ed Deline and Danny McCoy were in charge.
> 
> Uh oh... Does that bode ill for this season's "Las Vegas"?!


She's the Chief of Evil Security--the one they don't tell the characters on Las Vegas about.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She's the Chief of Evil Security--the one they don't tell the characters on Las Vegas about.


Or maybe this is an alternate reality? In which case, shouldn't they all have goatees?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

srs5694 said:


> Concerning the "save the cheerleader, save the world" thing, everybody seems to be assuming that Claire is going to play some critical and active role in saving the world. There is another possibility, though: It could be that preventing her death _at the hands of Sylar_ is what saves the world. Suppose that Sylar is a sort of power-absorbing zombie (eat their brains, get their powers). If Sylar needs Claire's powers to complete his evil nuke-NYC plan (assuming that's what his goal is), then simply preventing Sylar from killing Claire might be enough to enable the heroes to stop Sylar, since Sylar would then be that much less powerful.
> 
> Personally, I don't think this hypothesis is entirely correct, but there may be at least part of the truth in there. I doubt if Sylar is scooping out peoples' brains just for fun; he'll presumably go after Claire for a reason, and disrupting his plans vis-a-vis Claire will probably be as important as keeping Claire alive for the sake of enabling her to exercise her own powers.


At one point, I wondered the same thing. But, Sylar, as we think we saw him, in that one place trying to snatch that girl from police custody was shot several times. If that really was Sylar, he already has some mega healing ability. I think Sylar is going to go after her not knowing what her power is. It seems like a good theory that he's stealing their powers somehow, but I can't piece it all together. This is part of the show I'm trying not to think too much about and just watch and enjoy!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Or maybe Sylar needs Claire to make his power(s) permanent.
Maybe they are temporary right now.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Too much speculation. I prefer to just watch my shows and be pleasantly surprised, rather than analyze it to death and have it all figured out ahead of time.


It's amazing how much the Internet (and Tivo, of course) has changed television. Just yesterday, I asked my husband do discussion boards on tv shows enhance or decrease one's ultimate enjoyment of a show?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

naybag said:


> It's amazing how much the Internet (and Tivo, of course) has changed television. Just yesterday, I asked my husband do discussion boards on tv shows enhance or decrease one's ultimate enjoyment of a show?


I'd say enhance. But I'm reading some crazy speculation above. So many varying theories that one of them is bound to be (at least partially) true.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'd say enhance. But I'm reading some crazy speculation above. So many varying theories that one of them is bound to be (at least partially) true.


True. With all the theories, aren't we all just messing up the "surprise" ending for ourselves? On the other hand, I always like to see what I haven't already thought up.

I KNOW I am addicted to a show when I regularly check the boards. Heroes is my favorite right now!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if the cop could read my mind last night: "Dude, this plot with you and your wife is kind of boring. Can we switch back to Hiro now?".

An anagram of Claire is A Relic. Maybe she's the living embodiment of a powerful ancient, immortal, extra terrestial thingamabob or somethin'. Sorry, too much Lost.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

naybag said:


> It's amazing how much the Internet (and Tivo, of course) has changed television. Just yesterday, I asked my husband do discussion boards on tv shows enhance or decrease one's ultimate enjoyment of a show?


I think it enhances it. No doubt people have been formulating their own theories about the shows they've watched long before the discussion forums came about (Who Killed J.R. was once a popular hot topic. People didn't need the internet to come up with theories about that) I like having access to EVERYONE'S opinion about the show because it may make me see things in a different light. Or it may simply set the record straight on something I may not have caught (like Eraser NOT being DL. Even though I saw his picture I was sure they were the same bald black guy!)


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Here's something to chew on.

Who says that Claire is the cheerleader that needs to be saved? There certainly are other blonde cheerleaders at her school. For all we know right now, it could be the cheerleader that took the credit for rescuing that man from the burning train.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Here's something to chew on.
> 
> Who says that Claire is the cheerleader that needs to be saved? There certainly are other blonde cheerleaders at her school. For all we know right now, it could be the cheerleader that took the credit for rescuing that man from the burning train.


If its not Claire then its someone that looks an awful lot like her. Remember, the artist drew her last week.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if the cop could read my mind last night: "Dude, this plot with you and your wife is kind of boring. Can we switch back to Hiro now?".
> 
> An anagram of Claire is A Relic. Maybe she's the living embodiment of a powerful ancient, immortal, extra terrestial thingamabob or somethin'. Sorry, too much Lost.


 Or maybe, the scoobies will all gather in a circle and cast a spell to give her the power of all the previous immortals. Then she can rip the power source out of Sylar....

Maybe some Matrix-esque effects thrown in too!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm going to spoiler this in case people don't want to know yet. But imdb gives info on the bald black men in the show.



Spoiler



Mystery Man is Jimmy Jean-Louis
Nikki's Husband is Leonard Roberts
Petrelli's campaign manager is Eugene Byrd

They certainly have a fascination with bald black men on this show! I don't mind, but for those quick shots of people, it could be confusing who we are really looking at. Or they are doing this on purpose to confuse us or make us speculate!


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Sylar has clearly been shown to be white.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

GDG76 said:


> Sylar has clearly been shown to be white.


What makes you think that we've even seen Sylar?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

GDG76 said:


> Sylar has clearly been shown to be white.


He has?
When? The only "Sylar" possiblity we have seen so far is the character in the basement of the police station.

And even then, I don't remember seeing a close up enough to confirm what "race" he was..... And even though it is a pretty good bet that was Sylar, that hasn't even been confirmed yet.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I was talking about the character in the basement. I thought I remembered seeing him as white for sure.

If that's not him, then forget it


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Edited my post here!

You are right, he is white. Just relooked at the one picture of the who we all think is Sylar and that scene is showing his ears. He's white or he's extremely light skinned.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> If its not Claire then its someone that looks an awful lot like her. Remember, the artist drew her last week.


I remember the drawings. The one of her on the steps with the large shadow was her before the car wreck. His pictures of Claire could be that she plays an important part but still not be THE cheerleader that needs help.

I didn't get a good look at the picture that has her topless but could it be a "generic" face?


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

This is easily my favorite show on TV in a very long time!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yeah, I'm loving it.

I even got excited when the theme music started and I haven't felt that way about a TV show in a long time. 

I WAS amused to see the Heroes logo as a painting sitting on top of the unfinished painting of the cheerleader, though.


----------



## wijamie (Jan 22, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> Did anyone else notice that Hiro spoke some pretty good English in the diner? In the first few episodes he acts like he only knows a few words and then suddenly he's conversing with the flying dude.


Has anyone been reading Hiro's "blog" at nbc.com? This past week he mentioned something about being able to jump through time pretty easily at will now (the blog is obviously supposed to coincide with the time going on currently on the show). Maybe at some point he jumped back or forward to learn some English, then came back to the diner to talk to Nathan. It's possible that while Hiro was sitting at the table and saw Nathan fly in, he knew he needed to talk to him.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> But we don't know yet if that was actually Sylar yet.
> We think it is... but until we know for sure......


They guy in the FBI building was impaled to the wall. Part of Sylars M.O.. and in the Brainless Claire Pic The other person is dressed like the guy Parkman shot.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Sylar already appears to be invulnerable. Remember how Parkman knocked him down with some gunshots -- but only temporarily?


Maybe, maybe not. We really don't know enough about what happened in that scene:


We don't really know it was Sylar who was shot; maybe it was a mental projection, a henchman, or somebody completely unrelated. (Personally, I suspect it really _was_ Sylar, but that's not been established beyond a reasonable doubt.)
We don't know if Sylar (if it was Sylar) was hit. Perhaps Parkman missed, Sylar ducked, and then he took off.
If Sylar was hit, we don't know how badly he was hit. Perhaps it was something less than a life-threatening wound, and Sylar decided he wasn't a match for two armed people, one with powers of his own, so he took off.
Perhaps Sylar has some sort of power that protects him from bullets but that has nothing to do with healing. For instance, maybe he can put a force field around himself that reduces the kinetic energy of bullets. This might be enough to save his life, but the bullets would still be painful, and hits might even cause him to collapse. Note that this wouldn't make him invulnerable; he'd still be vulnerable to poisoning, crushing by slow-moving but heavy objects, stabbing at slow speeds, high-powered lasers, etc.
Along the lines of the previous point, but much more mundane, perhaps he was wearing a bullet-proof vest.

In any of these cases, Sylar might still be interested in absorbing Claire's powers (if that's what he does when he scoops out his victims' brains, which also hasn't been established).

The bottom line is that so little has been established as fact about Sylar that almost any speculation is fair game.


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)

so peter he can mimic the others powers? when in close proximity?


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

**** said:


> so peter he can mimic the others powers? when in close proximity?


Which means when they are all together


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

It seems more that Peter can take on their powers once he is near them.

He drew his stick drawing in the hospital.

However that means... didn't peter go see Issac -> Try to fly get caught by brother who said they both flew -> draw stick drawing of himself flying -> then go fly when mad at brother again on the rooftop?

So he gains them but he may only retain it for so long, and if so then he can hold more then one power until he uses it prehaps?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Rosenkavalier said:


> Interesting thought: what happens to Peter (the Mimic) when he's in proximity to two or more Heroes for the first time?


Oooh cool idea!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Peter may need to mimic all of the other heroes' powers in order to beat Sylar in a fight.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Hound said:


> It seems more that Peter can take on their powers once he is near them.
> 
> He drew his stick drawing in the hospital.
> 
> ...


I think that's what I said last week, honey


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> Peter may need to mimic all of the other heroes' powers in order to beat Sylar in a fight.


Well, if he were with Sylar wouldn't he be able to mimic all the powers that he has? Effectively making him just as powerful?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> Well, if he were with Sylar wouldn't he be able to mimic all the powers that he has? Effectively making him just as powerful?


Ooh..now there's a thought. I guess that means no-one can 'beat' Peter in this case.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

The way Claire's father reacted after Claire told him about what really happened with the quarterback made me change my thinking on who he is. With the nerdy glasses he is probably with the government. You can tell he worries about her. 

My daughter also told me that in the other movies that Claire is in, she is always the cheerleader.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

choccy said:


> Ooh..now there's a thought. I guess that means no-one can 'beat' Peter in this case.


Nathan sure knows how to hurt his little bro though - not the same as "beat", but still ...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

rawbi01 said:


> With the nerdy glasses he is probably with the government.


I called it during ep #2, and stand by my original statement.

Until proven otherwise anyway. 

He's one of them there "men in black", chasing Sylar, rounding up other mutants to help him catch him.
Got interesting in mutants after adopting Claire and noticing she was different.
First thing he noticed was her childhood cuts and scrapes healed just like they do in the Band-Aid or Neosporin commercials. 

phox


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Peter may need to mimic all of the other heroes' powers in order to beat Sylar in a fight.


+1

And Sylar is not invincible. Cut off the top of his head and remove the brain seems to be how it's done.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

srs5694 said:


> [*]Perhaps Sylar has some sort of power that protects him from bullets but that has nothing to do with healing. For instance, maybe he can put a force field around himself that reduces the kinetic energy of bullets. This might be enough to save his life, but the bullets would still be painful, and hits might even cause him to collapse. Note that this wouldn't make him invulnerable; he'd still be vulnerable to poisoning, crushing by slow-moving but heavy objects, stabbing at slow speeds, high-powered lasers, etc.


Based on how that corpse was hung up in the house in LA and how the FBI woman was forced to point her own gun at her head, I'm pretty sure that one of Sylar's powers is telekinesis. And in theory, a TK shield should be able to slow down or stop bullets.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Maybe the S on Niki is a brand that only occures when their power is being used, and glasses dad is using this to brand/lable the heros that he has alreay cataloged?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

rawbi01 said:


> The way Claire's father reacted after Claire told him about what really happened with the quarterback made me change my thinking on who he is. With the nerdy glasses he is probably with the government. You can tell he worries about her.
> 
> My daughter also told me that in the other movies that Claire is in, she is always the cheerleader.


She'll always be Dot (well, the voice of Dot) from A Bug's Life to me.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

rawbi01 said:


> With the nerdy glasses he is probably with the government.


He reminds me of D-Fens from Falling Down.

Monday night's episode was the first time I saw the Scott Bakula in Nathan. I looked at my wife and said "Wonder if that is Scott's little brother or something."

Someone mentioned about Nikki being the only internet stripper being listed on WHOIS, I'd wager that is because she is running the site herself. Most of those sites are a company running them hiring the girls. Their addresses are listed in the company names.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> Well, if he were with Sylar wouldn't he be able to mimic all the powers that he has? Effectively making him just as powerful?


Could be that Sylar has some ability to block Peter's ability to mimic others abilities. That would give a reason to gather all the known heroes to Peter. That way he could mimic their gifts and defeat Sylar and/or the nuke. Stuff like that happens in the comics all the time.

This also lends more to the "Save the cheerleader... save the world" concept that Claire is the one that is key to stopping Sylar and the bomb. She can't do it by herself and Peter can't stop it without her ability.


----------



## pianoboy000 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry if this has already been brought up but.... 

Am I the only one annoyed by the way the subtitles are displayed during the Hiro scenes? I mean come on.... the words are jumping around on the screen, never in the same place. And the placement of the text is terrible. The text is almost always partially white text on light background. 

Other than the subtitles, the show is GREAT!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pianoboy000 said:


> Am I the only one annoyed by the way the subtitles are displayed during the Hiro scenes? I mean come on.... the words are jumping around on the screen, never in the same place. And the placement of the text is terrible. The text is almost always partially white text on light background.


I like the theory behind it--they're treating the subtitles as graphic elements, and not just as text plastered across the screen. They always place them in a dead area of the image, kind of like comic book word balloons (which I assume they're modeled after). And the screen does look better with these titles than the standard type. But you're right, in practice it can be a bit difficult to read. One reason regular subtitles work as well as they do is that ugly as they are, they really stand out and you don't have to search for them.


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

Hound said:


> His sonic bang was awesome.
> [snip]


My wife said, "Wow, that was some fart!"


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

laststarfighter said:


> Did anyone else notice that Hiro spoke some pretty good English in the diner? In the first few episodes he acts like he only knows a few words and then suddenly he's conversing with the flying dude.


Didn't seem that odd to me. We know that he has some basic English to begin with, and as an educated Japanese man (especially one who is a Star Trek and comic book fan) he probably has a passing aquaintance with written English -- remember, the comic book was in English, but he could still puzzle it out enough to keep saying "See, how could this know exactly what you were going to say?"

He's probably seen a bunch of American TV. And maybe he took English in high school and hasn't used it very much.

And he has now been in the US for a while.

I took two years of high school Spanish and spend a couple weeks in France on a college summer break. I "spoke no French" but it was amazing to me how many things I could get across and how many "conversations" I could have with people who "spoke no English."

So of course, he is going to let his buddy do the talking when he can, but he'll be picking it up pretty fast. It seems very believable to me.

And I am really, really impressed at how funny they can make it (and him) be without being insulting or patronizing about it. Gotta love the guy. Me, if I suddenly got a premonition that Tokyo was going to get nuked, I doubt I would do what he is doing, even with "stop time" powers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PeternJim said:


> So of course, he is going to let his buddy do the talking when he can, but he'll be picking it up pretty fast. It seems very believable to me.


They also didn't make it clear whether he was getting much of what Profit was saying. I know from personal experience that it's a lot easier to come up with something to say in a foreign language than it is to understand what the other person says in response...

(BTW, I love Firefox 2.0's new spellcheck thingie with the red underlining--certainly cuts down on my need for the edit button! Although it knows neither "spellcheck" nor "thingie"...)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't buy the hiro english theory, sorry. They made it clear he couldn't speak much english if any in previous episodes. He tried to speak japanese to the painter knowing he was an english speaker. He told his friend he didn't know how to say you are going to die, etc. but clearly he would know something very close to that. It's either a cop out by the writers or we will learn he went back in time to learn some english, something like that.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I don't buy the hiro english theory, sorry. They made it clear he couldn't speak much english if any in previous episodes. He tried to speak japanese to the painter knowing he was an english speaker. He told his friend he didn't know how to say you are going to die, etc. but clearly he would know something very close to that. It's either a cop out by the writers or we will learn he went back in time to learn some english, something like that.


In Japan it's common to teach English to students but not all know it well, certainly not those who haven't been in school for a long while.

I look at it in terms of myself. I grew up around Mexicans (PLEASE don't take that as racist, it's true). On my street growing up, every house but two (mine and a senior citizen couple) were native Spanish speakers. I heard Spanish every day for 9 years. When I hear someone speak Spanish, I can pretty easily get the gist of what they're talking about.

That said, I don't know Spanish. I couldn't speak a sentence of spanish to save my life, short of something like, "Mi casa es tu casa".

I think present-Hiro is the same way. He's been exposed to English, but not enough to speak it.

Oh, and the perfect English thing... I went to college with a Japanese girl who could read & write English very well, but speaking it was a bit of a stumbling block. 3 or 4 years later, out of the blue I got a phone call from her and she was speaking English as well as future-Hiro. It was weird, because it was sort of like the same person, but not quite. Jarring, actually.

Greg


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

gchance said:


> I look at it in terms of myself.


Same here. I grew up with some basic Spanish in school, but nothing fancy. When I went to Venezuela for a few months, I could get my point across to anyone by the second day I was there. I know it wasn't perfect Spanish, but Hiro wasn't speaking perfect English either. I also completely agree that it is much, much easier to speak a foreign language than it is to understand it when a "native" is speaking it.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

I didn't even notice that the sub titles moved around.

Guess to much closed caption reading.


----------



## mythica23 (Sep 12, 2006)

how is it all going to end???? I have to wonder..


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Additionally, it is also a heck of a lot easier to gain proficiency in a language when you are immersed in a culture that speaks it exclusively. Some language schools do exactly that sort of "immersion" training for their training.
And it is ALWAYS easier to speak to someone in person than over a phone, as well as infinitely easier to get your point across to someone who doesn't speak the same language if they will work with you. So Hiro couldn't get his point across to Isaac on the phone -- is there ANYTHING about Isaac that we have seen so far that leads you to believe he would give a stranger with a really strong accent and small vocabulary the slightest break?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Hiro has the perfect way to learn any new skill he doesn't know. Like reading/writing/speaking English, how to drive a car, etc. Just stop time, then go practice that skill, then restart time when you have mastered it. When he couldn't drive the car, he could have just stopped time, went to the Nascar track near Las Vegas, and practiced driving for a couple of days, then came back. 

Did anyone else recognize that diner? Wasn't that the same one that was in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, and I love Lost too, but it can be really frustrating waiting, and waiting, and waiting for things to happen. Also, things are much more roundabout or hidden on that show. 

On Heroes, it looks good, it has decent writing, and the plot is pretty interesting. Why can't people like both shows in different ways? And NO, Lost was not the first show to come up with intersecting storylines, flashbacks, sci-fi content. So why does everyone say "They are just copying Lost" whenever a show does something interesting?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I don't buy the hiro english theory, sorry. They made it clear he couldn't speak much english if any in previous episodes. He tried to speak japanese to the painter knowing he was an english speaker. He told his friend he didn't know how to say you are going to die, etc. but clearly he would know something very close to that. It's either a cop out by the writers or we will learn he went back in time to learn some english, something like that.


I agree. They've gone out of their way to show us he doesn't know English. When he went to the future, they had to get a translator for them to even understand his story. Now suddenly he's holding a normal conversation in English. Whether or not he understood Patrelli is irrelevant...the point is he was speaking pretty good English. It was just rather shocking because it came out of nowhere. Like I said earlier...I felt as if he must have froze time while we weren't looking so he could learn some English.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

scottykempf said:


> Did anyone else recognize that diner? Wasn't that the same one that was in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back?


If it wasn't it was very similar. If I had a copy of Jay & Silent Bob then I would check.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

mythica23 said:


> how is it all going to end???? I have to wonder..


(Burble, chirp, wheeze.) In fire. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, here is the diner from Heroes "Hiros":










Heres the diner from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back:










Sure looks like the same diner!
FYI, the diner in Heroes was called the "Fly by Night Diner". (GET IT? *FLY* ?)
In Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back, it was called the "Arena Diner" because that is the same location where the ST:TOS ep "Arena" was filmed.

And here's a totally unrelated pic of Ali Larter just for fun!!


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

That's a horrible pic of Ali Larter.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

you Brits always have interesting definitions of words

*** == cigerrette
horrible == incredibly hot.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> This also lends more to the "Save the cheerleader... save the world" concept that Claire is the one that is key to stopping Sylar and the bomb. She can't do it by herself and Peter can't stop it without her ability.


This is my guess as well. Peter seems to be the best bet to defeat Sylar using multiple abilities, and a big one to have in a fight to the death would be rapid healing.

He would need some time getting adjusted to using them all at once though.

-smak-


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Seems like being able to stop time and start it up again would make it pretty easy to dodge a bullit--or anything else coming at you. Are there any limits on how many times you can use these powers? Do you get tired at some point and have to "recharge"?
I'm new here, and I understand there's a rule against going in the Hero"s thread and trashing the show. Constructive criticism is OK but not just saying you hate it. So, is there any rule against going into the Hero's thread and trashing Lost? Because a lot of us like both shows and I get tired of all the negative stuff about Lost in this thread. References and comparisons to other shows are Ok, but enough already! 
I've noticed that a lot of you who like the same shows I do love BSG. I've never seen it. Should I get the DVD's? Is it that good?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> I've noticed that a lot of you who like the same shows I do love BSG. I've never seen it. Should I get the DVD's? Is it that good?


Yes and yes.

A big YES!.

Best show on TV.

Make sure you get the Miniseries as well,
it isn't included on most series 1 DVD sets.

Priced them out the other day, will cost around $136 to get them all.
Miniseries, Season 1, Season 2.0 and Season 2.5.

phox


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> A big YES!.
> 
> ...


Uh, The mini series *is* included on Region 1 DVDs.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Why does Nathan leave a smoke trail behind him when he flies? Gas??

LOL


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Why does Nathan leave a smoke trail behind him when he flies? Gas??
> 
> LOL


I'm guessing it's the dust from the ground getting sucked into the vacuum caused by his supersonic travel.

just a guess.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Uh, The mini series *is* included on Region 1 DVDs.


Ok.

There are some sites still selling the original S1 release which doesn't have the miniseries on it.

Of course, I can't find them now. 

phox


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Yep, the miniseries is DEFINETLY on my Season 1 DVD's.

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Battlestar_Galactica_-_Season_One_(Region_1_DVD)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The first release of Season 1 (a Best Buy exclusive) did NOT have the mini. The general release, a few weeks later, did.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

You gotta love it when you buy a "Best Buy exclusive" and don't get the miniseries. LOL


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

How do you do the Spoilers thing? I freeze framed the Painting of Peter. It's interesting.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

My theory is that the cheerleader is important because she'll be the only one who can get through to her father in the end. She's the only one who could convince him not to destroy the world.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Type your plain text. When you get to what you want to spoilerize, use brackets, the one right next to P, then SPOILER, then the close bracket, the next one to the right. Then write the spoilerized text. Then you have to close the spoiler, so again with the opening bracket, then use the /, then SPOILER, then the close bracket again. 

The first tag starts the spoiler code, the last tag closes the spoiler code.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I know from personal experience that it's a lot easier to come up with something to say in a foreign language than it is to understand what the other person says in response...


That's completely opposite how it is for me. I took Spanish in school for five years. I am pretty good at understanding what is said, but it's very difficult for me to say something.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Ghost_Dog1 said:


> How do you do the Spoilers thing? I freeze framed the Painting of Peter. It's interesting.


If you freezeframed a shot from THIS episode, you can go ahead and post it without worry. If it's from a future episode, or from the previews of next weeks episode, I think you might need to post it as a link or wait until the episode airs.

Any text information you have about future episodes, do this:

[ spoiler ]
......
.....
....
[ /spoiler ]

(without the spaces)


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

So the Painting of Peter



Spoiler



In The newest painting of Peter, there are locker doors flying through the air


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> you Brits always have interesting definitions of words
> 
> *** == cigerrette
> horrible == incredibly hot.


You Kalifornians can't even manage to spell cigarette. No wonder we don't allow you to smoke them anymore.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dswallow said:


> You Kalifornians can't even manage to spell cigarette. No wonder we don't allow you to smoke them anymore.


I take offense to that. I may go there a lot, but I am no Kalifornian.


----------



## PKurmas (Apr 24, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Actually, the theory about the cop being from a different timeline kinda makes sense. They haven't really gone back to that girl he was suppose to be protecting. And none of the other Heroes seem to be connected to him in any way. None of the artist's paintings show him either. So what if the little girl he saved was Claire?


(Hoping that I didn't miss the same comment on one of the other pages...)

I don't think this is likely to be the case.

When the cop was on the table in Mr. Evil's lab with the EEG running, Mr. Evil recognized that the cop was trying to read his thoughts. Of course, he couldn't with Eraser-man around... but just as Mr. Evil walked away, the cop asked "Who's Claire?" Mr. Evil said "They're further along than I thought. Clean him out..." (or something like that).

_*If*_ this was in the past & the girl _*was*_ Claire, she wouldn't have already been in Mr. Evil's custody. He might know the girl had powers, but wouldn't have any attachment -- not like when he wiped Brody. So I'd think it unlikely that "Claire" would be so much in his thoughts that the cop could read it through the cone of silence.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

To me the Timeline can't be greatly different for Parkman. It revolves around Sylar. Sylar said Dr Suresh made him what he was. Dr Suresh wasn't in N.Y. for very long.


Although, I wonder who the guy with the Boiling glass of water is.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I've noticed that a lot of you who like the same shows I do love BSG. I've never seen it. Should I get the DVD's? Is it that good?


I expect I'm in the minority here, and it's OT for this thread so I won't post more on this topic, but IMHO BSG is awful. The characters are all idiots, the show has no sense of humor, the 20th-21st Century North American costumes and names are jarring in a society that's supposedly been cut off from Earth for millennia, and on the rare occasions they actually try to put any science in the allegedly science fiction show, they get it badly wrong.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Why Nathan leaves a smoke trail is kinda obvious - we wouldn't know where he was without it! 

[Geek answer] Maybe it's just the 1st Law of Thermodynamics at work visually - they are showing he is using energy. [/Geek answer]

But like someone else mentioned, I don't get too carried away by "facts". After all, debating on whether someone could even stay conscious through a speed burst / sonic boom like he did (while half naked, no less) is a little silly, since the guy is FLYING. A little suspension of belief is in order, if you'll pardon the expression. 

And Mohinder has a secret power - he has the Laptop of Many Pockets, Survivor of Throws. Please, do not try this at home!


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Another problem with Parkman's story being 10 years ago is this: everyone didn't start showing powers until just recently. I believe the pilot even comes right out and says it. And Patient Zero "just" appeared in NYC. If 10 years ago there were at least 2 and possibly 4 Heros already (Parkman, Sylar, Dad's buddy, and the baby-Claire), this destroys the Patient Zero idea.

It's the point of the eclipse, in a way.

No, save for Hiro's bouncing about in the continuum, I think everyone is current day.

But I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the other _Men in Black_ talent that Dad's buddy has. He can selectively wipe memories by time. He wiped Brody down to nothing, but only wiped a day from Parkman's. Didn't notice any dark shades needed, though.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

PKurmas said:


> but just as Mr. Evil walked away, the cop asked "Who's Claire?" Mr. Evil said "They're further along than I thought. Clean him out..." (or something like that).


I thought he said "_he's_ further along than I thought"; I took that to mean that the cop's mind-reading abilities were more advanced than Mr. Evil thought they would be, allowing him to read "Claire" from Mr. Evil's mind.


----------



## PKurmas (Apr 24, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I thought he said "_he's_ further along than I thought"; I took that to mean that the cop's mind-reading abilities were more advanced than Mr. Evil thought they would be, allowing him to read "Claire" from Mr. Evil's mind.


Sorry, wrong pronoun... I'd already deleted the program...

The other mention about the number of "heroes" walking around is another good point. The eclipse couldn't have been solely responsible for the change -- if Niki's mirror image had anything to do with the dead bodies in the desert, that was long before the start of the series. But some "wacky magnetic anomaly" during the eclipse could certainly speed things along... if we continue to suspend disbelief.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

PKurmas said:


> Sorry, wrong pronoun... I'd already deleted the program...
> 
> The other mention about the number of "heroes" walking around is another good point. The eclipse couldn't have been solely responsible for the change -- if Niki's mirror image had anything to do with the dead bodies in the desert, that was long before the start of the series. But some "wacky magnetic anomaly" during the eclipse could certainly speed things along... if we continue to suspend disbelief.


DL could have easily been responsible for the bodies in the desert, and alternate niki just happens to know about them somehow.

That said, DL has been missing for what.. 6 months? seems like he (spoiler due to content seen in preview of next week's episode)



Spoiler



.. probably just walked right out of jail using his apparent ability to walk through walls. 6 months before the eclipse.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> And DL comes back, I'm guessing for his son. Will there be a face off between him and Nikki.


From next week's preview, I think Niki finally starts talking to herself. Unless she switched and was talking to Micah.

Darn you, preview editing!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Looking at the picture of DL it looked kind of like dr. cleansweep, but definitely not once we saw him.


DL is played by none other than Leonard Roberts, AKA Forrest Gates from Buffy the Vampire Splayer, and the suicide guard from 24, Day 3.

(I just started watching Day 3 of 24, MAN that scene hurt.)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

classicX said:


> From next week's preview, I think Niki finally starts talking to herself. Unless she switched and was talking to Micah.
> 
> Darn you, preview editing!


Uh oh! Spoiler gestapo will strike in 3...2...1...


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

PKurmas said:


> Sorry, wrong pronoun... I'd already deleted the program...
> 
> The other mention about the number of "heroes" walking around is another good point. The eclipse couldn't have been solely responsible for the change -- if Niki's mirror image had anything to do with the dead bodies in the desert, that was long before the start of the series. But some "wacky magnetic anomaly" during the eclipse could certainly speed things along... if we continue to suspend disbelief.


Or, the eclipse was just a nice metaphor the writers used to indicate a change: the switch from the heroes living solo, anonymous lives to truly awakening to their power and coming together to fulfill their destiny.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> The only thing I didn't like was Peter's eyes turning all white. Seemed cheesy.


I actually liked it, but it did look better on Isaac the previous week. I imagined that somehow his eyes (or part of them) were actually going into the future and sending back signals from what he'd seen. Then I saw this episode, and his consciousness seemed to be what was in the future.

The effect of him "touching" what he was seeing and it turning into a painting was AWESOME. The Keanu Reeves "Whoa" moment was definitely the flight of Nathan Petrelli. My wife was in the other room like "WHAT HAPPENED??" because I was like "HOLY!!!"

That dude flies FAST.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

ScottE22 said:


> Dumb question - I thought the guy in Nikki's house was the black guy who hangs around with Claire's dad, but after reading the thread here, I'm confused. Are they the same guy?


No, but I understand your confusion. All white people look the same to me too.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> You have a point, but not the one I was getting at.
> 
> Think about it -- if your body can instantly heal itself, what's to prevent the blood vessels, muscles, and skin from healing around, say, a knife stuck in your ribs?
> 
> ...


Yes, but not logical sense. 

The simplest explanation is that her brain is actually triggering or controlling her healing, and it's NOT just a purely cellular reaction. (I alluded to this in a previous post.) I think as her powers progress (if they aren't already at full potential) she will be able to willfully control her healing, and possibly her cellular structure in general, making herself stronger, faster, etc.

There was an episode of Eureka where a scientist was instantly evolved, and he too could heal in this way. They also discovered that it was something he was actively doing (using his brain). The stick in the brain would have prevented that.

This is also why killing the comic character Wolverine amounts cutting off his head AND (astoundingly) keeping it away from his body indefinitely.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> if he is dead, the black dude probably can't "wipe him out".


If he's dead, he won't need to be wiped out.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

**** said:


> so peter he can mimic the others powers? when in close proximity?


Seems redundant, eh?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

gchance said:


> Oh, and the perfect English thing... I went to college with a Japanese girl who could read & write English very well, but speaking it was a bit of a stumbling block. 3 or 4 years later, out of the blue I got a phone call from her and she was speaking English as well as future-Hiro. It was weird, because it was sort of like the same person, but not quite. Jarring, actually.


I went to college with a kid in the exact same situation - he could say probably 5 or 6 words in English. One year later I see him again and not only is he speaking perfect English, but using slang as well.

It's amazing how much you can pick up just being around the language (as well as actively trying to learn it).

And I semi-disagree about the "easier to speak it than to understand it" angle. I find it's just as easy to understand, when you've learned the language from a native speaker.

I've learned French from native French speakers, and I don't find it difficult at all to understand them. I can even hear different French accents. Haitian Creole, on the other hand, I have a hard time with (different pronunciation, different lexicon, but same basic language). I assume that if I'd learn Creole from a native speaker, I'd be just as good at understand them as I am in French.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

mythica23 said:


> how is it all going to end???? I have to wonder..


Either a Big Crunch or a Big Freeze.

I'm hoping for a Big Freeze, myself.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

scottykempf said:


> Hiro has the perfect way to learn any new skill he doesn't know. Like reading/writing/speaking English, how to drive a car, etc. Just stop time, then go practice that skill, then restart time when you have mastered it. When he couldn't drive the car, he could have just stopped time, went to the Nascar track near Las Vegas, and practiced driving for a couple of days, then came back.


From Hiro's blog:



Hiro said:


> I think I can release the time freeze when I want. It seems to be pretty stable and haven't felt any side effects yet. However, I don't think I can hold it more than 20 sec.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

pianoboy000 said:


> Sorry if this has already been brought up but....
> 
> Am I the only one annoyed by the way the subtitles are displayed during the Hiro scenes? I mean come on.... the words are jumping around on the screen, never in the same place. And the placement of the text is terrible. The text is almost always partially white text on light background.
> 
> Other than the subtitles, the show is GREAT!!!


The subtitles are supposed to be all over the place. Remember, this is a comic book.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Priced them out the other day, will cost around $136 to get them all.
> Miniseries, Season 1, Season 2.0 and Season 2.5.
> 
> phox


Or as little as $10 per month for Netflix service.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

scottykempf said:


> Why does Nathan leave a smoke trail behind him when he flies? Gas??
> 
> LOL


If we were to approach this realistically, I'd say that he is not making himself lighter than air (otherwise he would be reducing his mass, and his and DL's powers would be the same, i.e. he'd be able to walk through walks, and DL would be able to fly). Instead, I submit that he IS making himself lighter than the air around him, specifically but compressing the air around him enough that it is technically denser than he is. He could then "move" or continue compressing a stream of air in order to make himself move through the air, A.K.A. fly.

And most of us have seen what compressed air looks like when it is no longer under pressure. Hence, the "smoke" trail.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Holding the time freeze doesn't matter. He can take as long as he wants to learn ANYTHING, then just go back to where he was. The question I have though, is he still older, or will he still be young?

I had a buddy who was writing a story about this at one point (I lost touch with him and have no idea if he finished it). It had to do with this guy who found some artifact and was surrounded by people when he unearthed it. The moment he touched it, he was transported to another time/dimension and was made a slave. He spent years (5 years perhaps) working for "the man", doing slave labor. He became muscular and a different person as a result, and ended up leading a revolution to free his fellow slaves. Upon winning freedom, he traveled back to the exact point, appearing in the same position he was in when he touched the artifact in the first place. To everyone observing this, it functioned as a "powerup", like in a videogame... *poof*, he's now a big, muscular dude.

Greg


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

gchance said:


> I had a buddy who was writing a story about this at one point (I lost touch with him and have no idea if he finished it). It had to do with this guy who found some artifact and was surrounded by people when he unearthed it. The moment he touched it, he was transported to another time/dimension and was made a slave. He spent years (5 years perhaps) working for "the man", doing slave labor. He became muscular and a different person as a result, and ended up leading a revolution to free his fellow slaves. Upon winning freedom, he traveled back to the exact point, appearing in the same position he was in when he touched the artifact in the first place. To everyone observing this, it functioned as a "powerup", like in a videogame... *poof*, he's now a big, muscular dude.
> 
> Greg


That's a plot from Buffy!


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

mwhip said:


> The thing I love about this show is something one of the creators said in an interview not to long ago. He basically took a shot at 'Lost' but it really rang true. He said something to the affect that the audience is tired of a lot of setup and no payoff that they want questions answered before new ones come up and that 'Heroes' as a show would deliver that. I love 'Lost' but my love wains every week and 'Heroes' is great because I feel I am getting that payoff every episode not just at the end of the year cliffhanger.


that's my sentiments exactly!!!

I loved Lost, but halfway through the 2nd season, I just gave up on it. Too many new questions were introduced and none of the old ones were answered. So I gave up. Heroes is moving along nicely!

Also, it's not as pretentious as Lost.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Zevida said:


> That's a plot from Buffy!


It's also how Bill and Ted learned how to play their instruments. Very old plot device.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Why does Nathan leave a smoke trail behind him when he flies? Gas??
> 
> LOL


I was of the opinion that it was a contrail, but for that to be the case, he'd have to be heating the air quite a bit to form a trail of vapor. Maybe he has some kind of field around him when he's flying that keeps him from tearing himself apart with friction and the impact of flying bugs he smacks into.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Being able to fly would be pretty cool, and it would sure save a lot on gas and air fare, not to mention hassles with border documentation.. but just how much of a 'super power' is it really??

It's nothing a 'normal' person can't achieve with some simple mechanics strapped to their back (flying.. not so much the mach 1 flying!). Super healing, mind reading.. now those are super powers


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Ok, I may be smeeking from previous threads, but I didn't see this point made in this one:

IIRC, after Peter the Mimic jumped from the building and his brother flew up and caught him, didn't his brother say something like "I flew and caught you but as soon as I did, I couldn't fly and you flew both of us"?

If I have that semi-correct, doesn't that mean that Peter doesn't just mimic the powers of those around him, he "saps" the ability from them so they can't use it?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

gchance said:


> Holding the time freeze doesn't matter. He can take as long as he wants to learn ANYTHING, then just go back to where he was. The question I have though, is he still older, or will he still be young?
> 
> I had a buddy who was writing a story about this at one point (I lost touch with him and have no idea if he finished it). It had to do with this guy who found some artifact and was surrounded by people when he unearthed it. The moment he touched it, he was transported to another time/dimension and was made a slave. He spent years (5 years perhaps) working for "the man", doing slave labor. He became muscular and a different person as a result, and ended up leading a revolution to free his fellow slaves. Upon winning freedom, he traveled back to the exact point, appearing in the same position he was in when he touched the artifact in the first place. To everyone observing this, it functioned as a "powerup", like in a videogame... *poof*, he's now a big, muscular dude.
> 
> Greg


You've just described The Three Stooges Meet Hercules.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> IIRC, after Peter the Mimic jumped from the building and his brother flew up and caught him, didn't his brother say something like "I flew and caught you but as soon as I did, I couldn't fly and you flew both of us"?


No, I recall Nathan saying that he flew up to catch him but that Peter was too heavy and they started to fall (or he dropped him) and that Peter flew just before hitting the ground.

Come to think of it, I can fly as well! My only problem is that I can only fly in one direction ... DOWN!

And I have the ability to heal as well. Only it takes a while. Hmmm ...

And I know what the next person is going to post as well! So I can predict the future.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I suspect a couple of people I know have super powers ... they can silently emit noxious odors capable of clearing out entire rooms. Sadly, they are still learning to control these powers, and I'm not sure if they intend to use them for good or evil ...


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

classicX said:


> Or as little as $10 per month for Netflix service.


Thanks guys--that's closer to my price range.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Ok, I may be smeeking from previous threads, but I didn't see this point made in this one:
> 
> IIRC, after Peter the Mimic jumped from the building and his brother flew up and caught him, didn't his brother say something like "I flew and caught you but as soon as I did, I couldn't fly and you flew both of us"?
> 
> If I have that semi-correct, doesn't that mean that Peter doesn't just mimic the powers of those around him, he "saps" the ability from them so they can't use it?


I was thinking of posting the same thing, but I just couldn't be sure of exactly how the conversation went. I've still got the episode saved, so I'll have to listen again. I think it is a bit unclear if "we both flew" meant Nathan flew and then Peter flew or that they flew at the same time.

I'm leaning towards Peter is a mimic and not a sapper, because otherwise Hiro would not have been able to teleport after their conversation on the train, because Peter would have sapped that ability from him.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I was thinking of posting the same thing, but I just couldn't be sure of exactly how the conversation went. I've still got the episode saved, so I'll have to listen again. I think it is a bit unclear if "we both flew" meant Nathan flew and then Peter flew or that they flew at the same time.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Peter is a mimic and not a sapper, because otherwise Hiro would not have been able to teleport after their conversation on the train, because Peter would have sapped that ability from him.


Agreed. Hiro was unaffected.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Ghost_Dog1 said:


> Agreed. Hiro was unaffected.


Hiro went back in time, he wasn't near Peter when he went back.. only when he got there. He told Peter he wasn't able to stay long.. perhaps that's because the power to freeze had been transferred to Peter and wouldn't last long...

The other thing about that meeting is, since Peter has demonstrated the ability to suck up and use other people's powers at a later time, when is he going to 'use' up the power he got from spending time with Hiro? (unless, of course, he was using it to hold Hiro in our time....)


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I was thinking of posting the same thing, but I just couldn't be sure of exactly how the conversation went. I've still got the episode saved, so I'll have to listen again. I think it is a bit unclear if "we both flew" meant Nathan flew and then Peter flew or that they flew at the same time.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Peter is a mimic and not a sapper, because otherwise Hiro would not have been able to teleport after their conversation on the train, because Peter would have sapped that ability from him.


He also didn't make direct physical contact with Hiro like he did with his brother. I think if Nathan can zoom of like he did in this episode, he ought to be able to carry a person down a few stories.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> He also didn't make direct physical contact with Hiro like he did with his brother. I think if Nathan can zoom of like he did in this episode, he ought to be able to carry a person down a few stories.


He has flight and speed, not super strength. Ever tried to hold on to someone by one hand? It's not that easy!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

choccy said:


> He has flight and speed, not super strength. Ever tried to hold on to someone by one hand? It's not that easy!


Maybe for you.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Maybe for you.


I submit the average person cannot carry a 160lb (rough guess) of squirming man while hanging upside down and using one stretched out arm/hand very far.

Nathan is *buff* but he's certainly no muscle man.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I try to stay away from any lbs. of squirming man as much as possible.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I was thinking of posting the same thing, but I just couldn't be sure of exactly how the conversation went. I've still got the episode saved, so I'll have to listen again. I think it is a bit unclear if "we both flew" meant Nathan flew and then Peter flew or that they flew at the same time.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Peter is a mimic and not a sapper, because otherwise Hiro would not have been able to teleport after their conversation on the train, because Peter would have sapped that ability from him.


I think it was that he couldn't hold both himself and peter and they began to fall. Which you could either take to be a limitation of his power, or simply not fully having figured it out yet.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

They are all improving with their skills.



Spoiler



In the comic book Nathan does rescue someone from a burning building and fly them down to the street. However he did this conciously.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

drew2k said:


> I suspect a couple of people I know have super powers ... they can silently emit noxious odors capable of clearing out entire rooms. Sadly, they are still learning to control these powers, and I'm not sure if they intend to use them for good or evil ...


Have you been watching Mystery Men ?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I think it was that he couldn't hold both himself and peter and they began to fall. Which you could either take to be a limitation of his power, or simply not fully having figured it out yet.


Indeed. I took it as being his first attempt at flight, and his inexperience made hanging on to his brother and flying difficult. The first time you ride a bike, you'd probably fall down if someone got on your handlebars. After some practice, you probably rode your friends around like that all the time.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I just got around to watching this weeks episode... I thought it was great, one of the best yet!

Heres hoping they continue the success.. much fun!!


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Best line of the show.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I'm leaning towards Peter is a mimic and not a sapper, because otherwise Hiro would not have been able to teleport after their conversation on the train, because Peter would have sapped that ability from him.


As choccy said, we really don't know how strong Hiro is in the future, or what he can do, so it is hard to say whether or not Hiro was affected.

And Nathan told Peter that once he caught him, he lost control and dropped him, and then they both flew, so the "sapping" may not be 100%. And it may be something that is variable and will come with control later. It might be something that he can do a little or a lot of.

And we don't know the mechanism of what looks like "storing it up." Does he drain it off somehow, depleting the original person, does his own cell structure or brain change temporarily to match up with theirs (which would give him a "one at a time" power rather than "can use everyone else's all at once"), or does he somehow establish a connection to them so he is actually using THEIR power channeled through him in some sort of shared way? Or something else entirely? We don't know enough yet. Does he hold it like a charge until he uses it, or does he have it for a length of time whether he uses it or not?

Neither Nathan nor Isaac reported any "God, when I am around you, I just get tired" feeling, though they do both get really irritated at him and try to brush him off. Maybe that is some sense they are getting that he is draining them. Or maybe they just don't like him.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Anyone have the _exact_ quote from Nathan about not being able to hang on to Peter?

I'd really like to know exactly what he said.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Interesting article from Wired about the actor who plays Hiro:

http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0,71984-0.html


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> Best line of the show.


ROFL :up:


----------



## mr flynn (Feb 28, 2006)

Doesn't It seem that Claire's dad know's about her special powers? I wasn't sure at first but now I really think he does.
Is Claire's dad maybe Sylar and she doesn't know he is evil maybe this is why the Heroes need to save her from him?I just get a bad feeling about him !! I also thought I had read in the TV guide that Nickki's son might end up having some powers too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mr flynn said:


> Doesn't It seem that Claire's dad know's about her special powers? I wasn't sure at first but now I really think he does.
> Is Claire's dad maybe Sylar and she doesn't know he is evil maybe this is why the Heroes need to save her from him?I just get a bad feeling about him !! I also thought I had read in the TV guide that Nickki's son might end up having some powers too.


In the pilot episode, Claire's geek friend is filming her get hurt and then immediately healing. The next episode the tape goes missing. At the end of that episode, we see Claire's dad watching the tape, so he's the one that stole it from her geek friend and he definitely knows about her power. It really makes it more meaningful every time he tells her, "You know you can tell me anything, right?"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

[Marvel Handbook]

Nathan flies by generating anti-gravitons around his body.
He manipulates this field for propulsion.

[/Marvel Handbook]


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

In the pilot and 2nd episode Peter was a Hospice nurse, and I recall the daughter of his patient said something to the effect that her father was more at ease or at peace in Peter's presence. We know now that he can mimic flight and precognitive drawing & painting, but I wonder if without knowing it he also used his special ability to put his patients at ease in their final days?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> In the pilot and 2nd episode Peter was a Hospice nurse, and I recall the daughter of his patient said something to the effect that her father was more at ease or at peace in Peter's presence. We know now that he can mimic flight and precognitive drawing & painting, but I wonder if without knowing it he also used his special ability to put his patients at ease in their final days?


Well, logically, you'd think that the result would be Peter getting sick, not the patient feeling better...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, logically, you'd think that the result would be Peter getting sick, not the patient feeling better...


Based on how we've seen Pater "pull" power from other Heroes, you'd actually guess the patient would get sicker, then right? So far that's the only way we've discussed Peter's power, as mimicking the powers of others.

Now I'm wondering if there's more to it, based on Peter's "success" with his patients. Certainly he's not curing them, as they are hospice patients after all, but what if Peter was somehow pushing his own sense of well-being out to those weaker than he? I know this is a thin basis for this leap, but maybe Peter can not only act as a magnet for other powers, but what if he could project (or relay or transfer) power to others?

(Sorry for the ramblings - there may be a little to much Jack in my Ginger right now!)


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Patrelli went out there to get $2 mil to finance his campaign. Then he found out that his fling was a set up, and he was going to be blackmailed. He knew he was screwed and in their pocket, so he told them he wanted $4 mil to ensure his winning, and to make him a little more cooperative.


I dunno...if he wanted to raise campaign money, he could always just charge for rides.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Where are you guys getting this idea that Nathan drains the powers from other heroes? I have not yet seen anything that would indicate that. All I have seen is a mimic ability, that is innocuous to the other heroes. I understand that Peter dropped him, but that can be explained by the fact that it was his first flight, and he doesn't have super strength. A normal human being can not catch a falling person (approx. 180lbs.) with one arm and hang on, despite what the movies will show.


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Anyone have the _exact_ quote from Nathan about not being able to hang on to Peter?
> 
> I'd really like to know exactly what he said.


Here you go:



> [Peter is standing on raise ledge of the building]
> 
> Peter: Tell me what happened, Nathan. When I jumped. Tell me you flew. I want to hear you say that you flew. Tell me or I jump again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

drew2k said:


> In the pilot and 2nd episode Peter was a Hospice nurse, and I recall the daughter of his patient said something to the effect that her father was more at ease or at peace in Peter's presence. We know now that he can mimic flight and precognitive drawing & painting, but I wonder if without knowing it he also used his special ability to put his patients at ease in their final days?


It's called empathy. Empathy -- a concern for and ability to share another's feelings -- is often comforting to people under stress.

Peter's power is another, more literal, kind of empathy.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Yeah, I think you guys are really reaching trying to connect Peter's power to his job as a caretaker. I think he's just good at his job, unconnected to his powers.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Kind of perverted, I guess. But does anyone know what the music was when Weiss (yeah, Alias name) was with his wife? It was very Sade-like, and we're always looking to expand the bedroom music collection. It sounded perfect.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

So after Peter finished the Sylar painting Isaac had started. I Kept thinking whats that round thing on Claire's shirt? Then It hit me, IT"S THE TOP OF HER HEAD!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> Lost has nothing on Heroes. Heroes has progressed it's plot more in 5 episodes than Lost did the entire first season. If this were Lost, Hiro would still be in his cubicle staring at his clock.


They are completely different show. Why are people constantly comparing them?

I just watched the first 5 episodes of "Heroes", all in one sitting. Awesome show! I love everything about it. Can't wait until Monday!


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

One of the other paintings seems to show Hiro and friend at the high school in Odessa -- they're standing under a bloody "HOMECOMING" banner, like the one at the amphitheater.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> Where are you guys getting this idea that Nathan drains the powers from other heroes? I have not yet seen anything that would indicate that. All I have seen is a mimic ability, that is innocuous to the other heroes. I understand that Peter dropped him, but that can be explained by the fact that it was his first flight, and he doesn't have super strength. A normal human being can not catch a falling person (approx. 180lbs.) with one arm and hang on, despite what the movies will show.


The idea came from a question from me some posts back. Did you read the whole thread?

I didn't state that he definitely drains the powers from others. I was _asking_ if that was a possibility, because I didn't remember the exact dialogue between Peter and his brother which KnightShade so kindly included a couple of posts up.

Oh. and thanks, KnightShade!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

MickeS said:


> They are completely different show. Why are people constantly comparing them?


I think it's because both shows are mysterious character driven sci-fi-ish dramas... One seems to be moving forward at a nice pace, while the other one is drowning in its own mysteries at the moment.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Royster said:


> It's called empathy. Empathy -- a concern for and ability to share another's feelings -- is often comforting to people under stress.
> 
> Peter's power is another, more literal, kind of empathy.


Further support for this can be found in the first or second episode, when Peter and his mother are talking with each other. I cannot recall the exact dialog, but it was something along the lines of:

[Peter]: Remember when my brother was away from home and he hurt himself, and somehow I knew?


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> The idea came from a question from me some posts back. Did you read the whole thread?
> 
> I didn't state that he definitely drains the powers from others. I was _asking_ if that was a possibility, because I didn't remember the exact dialogue between Peter and his brother which KnightShade so kindly included a couple of posts up.
> 
> Oh. and thanks, KnightShade!


No problem. I still have all of the aired episodes on my Cox BlowVR so I was able to go back and do a quick transcribe.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Why doesn't he just show them his badge...?


Assuming he doesn't have it with him, why doesn't he very conspicuously empty the bullets out of the gun? Nothing eases the fear of "he has a gun!" more than seeing it emptied.

One thing I'm surprised no one has commented on. When Peter mimics Isaac's power, he doesn't need heroin. Does that mean Isaac doesn't really need heroin to release or activate the power, and only thinks he does (which seems more likely, but kind of disappointing)? Or does it mean Peter's mimicry can be not only inexact but perhaps superior?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> One thing I'm surprised no one has commented on. When Peter mimics Isaac's power, he doesn't need heroin. Does that mean Isaac doesn't really need heroin to release or activate the power, and only thinks he does (which seems more likely, but kind of disappointing)? Or does it mean Peter's mimicry can be not only inexact but perhaps superior?


I am hoping that Isaac's power is not dependent on the drugs. It could be that the first time he was able to paint the future was when he was high. So that leads him to believe that it's the only way. Hopefully, once he discovers that he doesn't need the dope (drugs, not Peter) he will be able to see the future more clearly and retain the visions in clear detail instead of having to paint them.


----------

